# scratch built nscale house



## michelle (May 12, 2013)

I am new to the forum but not the hobby. I want to I guess upgrade from loops to operations. The house was built about 4 years ago and has been on about 10 different layouts. I would like to get lights inside the building but not sure how to use the leds. I hope I attached the pictures right.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

First of all....Welcome to the site.

Very nice buildings. Regarding lighting, you might consider drilling a hole for the wires. If you are using LED lighting, I think the long wire on the LED is positive or it might be negative (there is a site on the internet that does a good job in telling one how to wire LEDs). Good Luck.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

House looks really good...so does the landscaping.

In the Forum page header there is a SEARCH option.

If you do a search for LED lighting you'll get a number
of posts that tell you everything about how to do it.

Basically, for that house you'll need several LEDs...warm white
clear is usually the best choice. You'll also need a 
resistor to drop the voltage. The supply voltage should
be around 9 to 12 volts DC. If your supply voltage is AC
you'll need a few diodes for a rectifier. Do Search for that also.
You can get everything you need at any Radio Shack.

I assume there are no floors in the house...you'll need full
access to place the LEDs and wiring. I also suggest that
you test for light 'leakage'. Some siding and roofing material
allows a 'glow'. Also, some joints leak light. This can be
overcome with paint inside or, as was better for one building
I lighted, ordinary black electricians tape.

What would you think of blacking out this or that window
for the effect of an unoccupied room?

If you need more help just ask. The guys will be glad to
guide you along the way.

Don


----------



## michelle (May 12, 2013)

thank you
I did see videos and read about the LED but have trouble sodering. I was hopping they would come wired all ready to install. I like the idea of blacking out a couple of windows. I am waiting for a delivery of styrene for my next couple of projects. I am planing a new layout for operations and industial areas. 

grain loading 
factory
warehouse
station

just to start with a few


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Welcome to the site. 
You could use some shades in your windows too, if you want.
Maybe a few flower boxes on some windows, to dress them up a little?

Did you use a scale ruler while building? 
Either some the windows look too big or the doors look too small?


----------



## michelle (May 12, 2013)

thank you for the welcome.

I can still add the flowers and the shade, but n scale flowers would be real small. 
I did use a scale ruler but added steps as an after thought. 

I use to work with my boys on the layout well they watched and now they are not interested anymore I am only working by myself and it is different. I started a station today and only got 2 walls cut out we use to work until the building was just about done. When it is finished I will post pictures of it but it might be a while.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

michelle said:


> thank you for the welcome.
> 
> I can still add the flowers and the shade, but n scale flowers would be real small.
> I did use a scale ruler but added steps as an after thought.
> ...


Window boxes with flowers are easy.
Here is a video, you can get an ideal on how to do it from this. I think he went a little over board as the whole village has them on every house.
But for a couple of your windows here is the way to do it. It will dress up the house.
Warning...turn down (or off) the sound.  







When you shake on the flower stuff let it sit for a while then just turn it over to get the loose stuff off. You can take tiny bits of color and mix them all together, say some yellow, red and orange.

Someone here posted about window shades, I will see if I can find them.

The way he made the boxes is what I did to my roundhouse with vines using parsley flakes. I just drooled some white glue on and sprinkled the flakes on, let it dry and shook the loose stuff off.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I can't find the thread where someone told about making the shades.

I found this,








From here,
http://www.builders-in-scale.com/bis/parts-window.html

They might dress up your windows.

Maybe who ever mentioned making the shades will look at your thread and post them.


----------



## michelle (May 12, 2013)

thank you big ed.

the shades are beter then what I was thinking of. My first thought was construction paper glues on the back of the windows. 

I think the window box flowers are a great idea for the city or urban area; however since my setting is suburan the flowers would just be under the windows on the ground.

I like what you did to the round house and will keep that in mind for my industrial buildings. I don't think a home owner would let vines just climb up the wall without a fence for them to grow on. The plants tend to get it the cracks and would eventually break down the wall. 

I am glad that I joined the forum there are some things I never thought of before. 
The next time I get to order suplies I am going to get some material for flowers and put some around the base of the house. With all the ground the house owners have maybe a victory garden off to the side. 

The first time I used this house it was a copy of Villanova station I took the platform off and used it for a house on other layouts. I should have added curtains and shades to the window then.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Big Ed, I didn't know know you were into shade-making , but your idea is spot on. The vines on the building are a great addition.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I just added the roundhouse to show how easy it can be done. I saw that somewhere else, but they used something else for the vines. I didn't really like what they used.
Then one day I spilled a little parsley flakes while cooking and said to myself, Hmmm they would work good as vines. 
The parsley flakes might be too big for N, that is an O gauge roundhouse.

Yes, you can pick up some great ideals on just looking at what others have done.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Carl said:


> Big Ed, I didn't know know you were into shade-making , but your idea is spot on. The vines on the building are a great addition.


I do clean windows too. 
I am over due to clean all my house windows. Thanks to the tilt in feature it is a lot easier to do the outsides. :thumbsup:

I never made shades, someone here posted how he made some but I can't find it.
I came across those lace shades while doing a search.

On some of my N scale houses I got from my nephew he added shades on some.
I don't think there are any pictures of them here,

My N stuff.
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=7158

Most are in a box when I dig some out I will take a few more up close pictures of his work.


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

Good video. I kept waiting for little puppets to come dancing out of the buildings though LOL!


----------



## michelle (May 12, 2013)

*a couple more old buildings*

I decided to take a couple of pictures of some old buildings. These buildings are about 7 years old acording to my husband. If he is right the other house must be about 8-9 years old. Time does fly by. These building were only on one layout a western theme I put together for a christmas years ago. I have to check the disks of pictures and movies to see if he is right about when it was, but I think he is right. I have a row of buildings that went along with these but can not seem to find them, they were too long for the cabinet. If I find them I take pictures of them also. 

Salon
















General store
The one door fell off it is still in the cabinet I stored them in


----------

